# Wanna get HARD...



## SemperFidelis (13 Sep 2005)

...and LEAN???

Well then, suck it up buttercup.   You're not going to find motivation inside a bag of chips, or in the freezer behind the ice cream.   It's not a brew you'll find inside the beer bottle...you catching on?   Good.   Those of you looking for the "Perfect Diet" arent gonna find it here.   These are guildelines and suggestions, that are a) universal b) tried , tested and true c) helped me lose a total of over 100lbs.   


*NUTRITION*:

*DO:*

 "¢Drink water  with your meals 

"¢Eat fruits  for your desert

"¢Include low-fat protein  foods such as: fish, turkey breast, non-fat dairy products, beans, egg whites 

"¢Eat healthy fats: fish containing omega-3 fatty acids, use oil containing healthy fats such as olive oil and canola oils, nuts, beans, avocados,  

SOURCES OF FRIENDLY FATTY ACIDS


OMEGA 3
Brazil nuts
Flaxseed
Rapeseed oil
Soybeans
Soybean oil
Walnuts
Walnut oil
Fish
shellfish


 [td]OMEGA 6
Corn oil
Safflower oil
Sunflower oil
[/td]

[td] OMEGA-9
Almonds
Avocados
Canola oil
Olive oil
Peanut oil
Peanuts

[/td]


"¢Eat plenty of fruits, vegetables, and whole grains

"¢Eat: egg *whites*, all vegetables, all-bran cereals, plain oatmeal  (mix some frozen berries with it for taste), chicken breast, brown rice, 

"¢If you want to lose weight have a half-cup of high-bran cereal  in the morning

"¢Try to eat all your foods as *organic  * as possible, and with the least amount of exposure to heat as possible.
 (heat alters the nutritional value of foods, and more times than not raises the gylecim index of a food, causing your body to produce more insulin which promotes fat storage ex. cooked carrots)


*DO NOT:*
"¢Do not eat : fast food  burgers, fries, French bread, cakes, high sugar colas, biscuits, gravy, fried chicken, cookies, candy and ice cream

"¢Avoid foods containing high amounts of saturated and trans fats  such as fatty red meat and high-fat dairy products

"¢Cut out the three whites : sugar, salt, white flour



  *DO EAT*...
Strawberries
Grapes
Cranberries
Peanuts
Cashews
Sunflower seeds
Pistachios
Black, green, pinto, soy, sugar snap peas
Brown rice
Barley
Rye
Millet
Couscous
Brussels sprouts
Cabbage
Turnips
Lobster
Crab
Sardine
Lettuce
Celery
Mushrooms
Cauliflower
Broccoli
Tomatoes
Olives
Onions
Yogurt
Apples
Oranges
Peach
Plums
spinach



[td] *DO NOT EAT...*
Salt
Sugat
Alcohol
Beer
Roast potatoes
Chips
Honey
Corn flakes
Pop corn
Easy cook rice
White bread
Biscuits
Chocolate bars
Pizza
Doughnuts
Pancakes
Puff pastry (croissants etc)
Sausages
Cooked carrots
Sweet corn
White rice
Potatoes
Lasagna
Tomato ketchup
Caramel
Aspartame
Industrial mayonnaise
Jam
Crackers
Corn on the cob
Candy
Deep fried foods
Ice cream
 [/td]


*TRAINING INFO*

*AEROBICS:*

Aerobics help burn calories and cut fat.   Good choices include walking, running, or gym aerobic machines (treadmill, elliptical trainer, stationary bike, or stair climber).   Exercise   for 60-90 minutes four days per week (on days that you're not doing leg work-outs).   
For maximum weight loss results, run in the morning when you wake up BEFORE you eat anything.   That way, the energy used for the run   is the energy stored ie. fat) 

*INTERVAL TRAINING:*

Interval training involves exercising at high intensity for short periods followed by rest or light exercise.   Intervals help build muscle and increase muscle temperature to promote fat burning for hours after you stop exercising.   Do intervals   (10 sets of one-minute exercises at 100% of maximum effort followed by 1 minute of rest).   A good alternative is jumping rope ( 10 sets of jumping rope followed by one minute rest).   

*WEIGHT TRAINING:*

Use of lifting any weights available at home or the gym ( you can talk to a personal trainer, or search online for suggestions...or as I suspect, most of you are aware how to execute the motion of a bicep curl    ).   I would suggest 2-4 times per week, about 30mins to an hour. Remember...the days that you rest your muscles are just as important as the work outs.   When you rest, that is when you mucles are actually getting stronger, because they are repairing themselves.   


ANY QUESTIONS?...you know what to do!


----------



## paracowboy (13 Sep 2005)

must...avoid...obvious...pun!

That's a good post. Lots of common sense. The only thing I would add is to remember "Everything in Moderation. Including Moderation."  Trying too hard to stay to too strict a diet will often back-fire, and cause you to lose motivation. Allow yourself to cheat once in a while. ("Once in a while" is not twice a day, every day.)


----------



## Fry (13 Sep 2005)

Outstanding post! 


I can't give up the beer though... or potatoes... or lasagna!


----------



## SemperFidelis (13 Sep 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> I can't give up the beer though... or potatoes... or lasagna!



paracowboy said it best...



> Allow yourself to cheat once in a while. ("Once in a while" is not twice a day, every day.)


----------



## Old Ranger (13 Sep 2005)

Excellent thread!
Thanks Semper F

Something easy to read and follow.


----------



## SemperFidelis (13 Sep 2005)

If all the readers would like more in depth-yet simplified information with regards to nutrition and/or training.  Just post the questions or what you'd like me to discuss/write about, and Ill respond accordingly.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Sep 2005)

Just out of curiousity, where did you get this info?


----------



## SemperFidelis (13 Sep 2005)

a) I've taken a personal trainer course
b) Knowledge Ive acquired from 
  1) other trainers
  2) fitness competitors/bodybuilders 
  3) nutritionist 
  4) literature & media publications


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (13 Sep 2005)

Haha, I just read the "Do Eat" list thinking ewww...and the "Do Not Eat" list thinking yumm....

Then I went and ate three Oreos.  ;D

(I did go for a run today, so it's not all bad).


----------



## Fry (13 Sep 2005)

haha, I wonder what all of you thought when you first read the title? :


----------



## Old Ranger (13 Sep 2005)

In Shape of course.  It's in the Training folder.


----------



## SemperFidelis (13 Sep 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> haha, I wonder what all of you thought when you first read the title? :



This thread isn't "lets discuss this title" ....it's about training, and now back on topic!!  Like in training...KEEP YOUR FOCUS


----------



## Fry (13 Sep 2005)

...but the title is relative to the thread. LOL.

Focus is good. The mp3 player works wonders when running outside, especially to really fast paced death metal. I recommend some Cannibal Corpse. The beat is insane, you don't even recognize that you're breathing hard, or you need to stop, just crank it up. You keep going and going, just like bunny.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Sep 2005)

SemperFidelis said:
			
		

> This thread isn't "lets discuss this title" ....it's about training, and now back on topic!!   Like in training...KEEP YOUR FOCUS


----------



## meni0n (13 Sep 2005)

Is this a diet list or a eat healthy list? I thought honey, ketchup are ok on the nutrition side.


----------



## camochick (13 Sep 2005)

Ketchup has alot of sugar in it. Sugar is the devil when trying to get in shape. >


----------



## Island Ryhno (14 Sep 2005)

It also has Lycopene which is a major contributor in fighting colon cancer. Honey is also full of antioxidants and a natural sweetener. Cooking carrots actually raises the nutritional benefits. The fiber in carrots can trap the beta carotene, making it difficult for your body to extract. By cooking them slightly, you free the beta-carotene, from the fiber, which allows your body to absorb it better. Cooked sweet corn is also high in antioxidants, which help fight heart disease and cancers. It does lose some of its vitamin C however.


----------



## meni0n (14 Sep 2005)

I guess those foods are ok then for people who are actually trying to gain weight. I just can't go above 154-158.


----------



## SemperFidelis (14 Sep 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> It also has Lycopene which is a major contributor in fighting colon cancer. Honey is also full of antioxidants and a natural sweetener. Cooking carrots actually raises the nutritional benefits. The fiber in carrots can trap the beta carotene, making it difficult for your body to extract. By cooking them slightly, you free the beta-carotene, from the fiber, which allows your body to absorb it better. Cooked sweet corn is also high in antioxidants, which help fight heart disease and cancers. It does lose some of its vitamin C however.



50 grams of pretzels has (approximately)
1g   of fiber
4g protein

Now are you gonna tell me its okay to it eat it (for someone who's trying to lose wight)   because it has a 1g of fiber and 4g of protein...lets never mind that its made from white flour (refined = not good for you) , salt ( water retention )   and has 41g of carbs per same serving... I dont think so.   You can argue every food has nutritional value.   However, for anyone trying to achieve optimal results due to healthy eating and exercising...eating foods with a high thermogenic value, low glycemic index (a measure of blood sugar level), and nutritious as possible often as possible is a must. 

No to ketchup because its full of sugar...if you read the ingredients on the back (keep in mind the first ingredient on the list has the highest % and   the last the lowest % )   -This label is the Heinz Tomato Ketchup- Tomato Paste, Liquid Sugar, White Vinegar, Salt, Onion Powder, Spices.
If you want Lycopene...grab a darn tomato.   

As far as antioxidants go...vegetables and fruits that are rich in colours, for example : berries, brocolli, spinach, oranges, mangos,sweet potatoes etc etc etc


----------



## IcEPiCk (14 Sep 2005)

dont forget green tea...
goes great with the honey.

I agree, cheat day, 1 day a week MAX.


----------



## DJ (14 Sep 2005)

Just a quick question.  Why is corn-on-the-cob red listed?  I understand that corn has low nutritional value but I am ignorant of how it could be detrimental.


----------



## Infanteer (14 Sep 2005)

I thought this was a porn thread.

So, who's getting hardcore for the express test?


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (14 Sep 2005)

Great post...lots of useful info.

The only thing I would add is that one's LIFESTYLE has alot to do with getting/staying in shape and losing weight.  Eating is only one side of the coin.  It depends on what kind of job you do, what you do in your free time etc etc.

If you work in an office for example, where you sit for 8 hours in front of a computer, and then you go home and watch the boob tube for another few hours...well then you need to shape your diet accordingly...you're burning way less energy...

Same as if you work a seriously labour intensive job (like I do) then you need to similarly shape your diet.  For example, I eat alot of more because I need the energy to burn while I work...add to that going to the gym for 2 hours...

It's not just about going to the gym and eating properly...you also need to factor in what you do for the rest of your day...that will give you a better picture.


----------



## Trinity (14 Sep 2005)

Excellent

I eat EVERYTHING I shouldn't!!!!!

And yet still.. I'm a skinny little bugger 
(even lost 5 pounds on the 60 k ruck march on the weekend)

Hurrah to an early death!


----------



## Island Ryhno (14 Sep 2005)

SemperFidelis said:
			
		

> 50 grams of pretzels has (approximately)
> 1g   of fiber
> 4g protein
> 
> ...



You have a long way to go if you think you're going to give me a "talking to" Semper. What your basically trying to push is a low carb diet, and we all know how that works don't we. Small portions of anything will not hurt anybody, dieting or not. If you were to choose a "junk" food, pretzels would probably be #1 on the list. A tablespoon of ketchup has 4g of sugar, hardly detrimental to anyone, unless you're on a low carb diet. The real reason your telling people not to eat carrots or corn is because of carbohydrates. So why didn't you just come out at the start of the thread and say, "this is a low carb plan" It would clear a lot of things up for people. Go reread the part about the carrots before you critize again. But hey what do I know, I'm just a lowly gym rat.


----------



## CallOfDuty (14 Sep 2005)

Hey everyone, here is my addition to this topic.......................Refined sugar, as Camochick said is the devil, when trying to lose weight or get in shape. When I gave up sugar, that was the jump start for me losing 70 pounds!  Most people dont realize that drinking a can of regular soda has at least 10 Tsp. of sugar in it.  Thats liquid  candy!!  My other tip is, if you enjoy salsa, eat is as often as you can!!!!  That has been rated the number one condiment.  Put salsa on your burgers, or chicken or eggs, or whatever you can think of.  Has so many antioxidants and the lypocene that ketchup has.....without any sugar.  For breakfast almost everyday I have a 3 egg omlette( two whites, and one whole) with a small amount of Light cheese and a ton of salsa.  Then a 1/2 cup of all bran cereal with skim milk.  Healthy and filling!!!
  Cheers all
Steve


----------



## Sig_Des (14 Sep 2005)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> Put salsa on your burgers, or chicken or eggs, or whatever you can think of



Ugh...salsa and eggs...we all know what that reminds us of..

so what you're saying is that a coke and a smoke for breakfast would be bad?

I personally don't watch what I eat too often, usually lean towards a Hi-carb diet, interspaced with lots of greens...lots of protein, but I also space it with lots of Rugby and Hockey, both good cardio sports


----------



## camochick (14 Sep 2005)

At work yesterday(in our boredom) we actually looked at the info on the side of a Coke can. 135 calories and 45g of sugar. 45 grams is a freaking lot. I know a woman who changed from pop to water and lost 20Pd's without trying. I guess now i know why. I'm going to stick to my yummy yummy aspertame. hehe >


----------



## Fry (14 Sep 2005)

Yup, 45 grams of sugar. My first year of Uni, I drank 12-15cans a day. Do the math. Even if it was 11 cans a day, 11*45 =495grams = approx 1/2 kg. 1Kg = 2.2 lbs, so I had 1.1lbs of sugar intake daily from pepsi/coke alone. Add those tubs of strawberry/bananna candy, takeout food, sour keys... all on a daily basis.


----------



## camochick (14 Sep 2005)

In my younger days I used to work at Mcdonalds. I also ate there twice a day. I can't even imagine the damage i probably did to my body eating that stuff. If you look at their food analysis sheets, you'll find that even the things on the so called healthy eating menu are full of bad things like sugar and sodium(one of their grilled chicken breasts had something like 1000mg's of soduim.)  >


----------



## Fry (14 Sep 2005)

I know... but it's just so DAMN GOOD!


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Sep 2005)

I saw "Supersize Me" about a year ago. Since then, I've eaten at MacDonalds twice, and felt like absolute crap within an hour both times.   Scary movie, that one.


----------



## Fry (14 Sep 2005)

I've never seen it, but I want to. I've stopped having the usual with a buddy of mine. We would order the following.

When the McDeal is double cheeseburgers,

Order 4 mcdeals, supersized.

That consisted of 8 cheeseburgers, 4 supersize fries, 4 supersize coke.

So much grub that he had to Get in the back seat and put the front passenger seat down and use it as a table


----------



## SemperFidelis (14 Sep 2005)

Calvin said:
			
		

> Just a quick question.   Why is corn-on-the-cob red listed?   I understand that corn has low nutritional value but I am ignorant of how it could be detrimental.



Because corn (maize) has a high gylecmic index. Boiling it causes the starches to break down, which rise the GI significantly (glycemic index).   Generally, when youre trying to lose weight you want to keep the GI as low as possible.   However, as paracowboy stated earlier in the post. 



> Allow yourself to cheat once in a while. ("Once in a while" is not twice a day, every day.)


----------



## camochick (14 Sep 2005)

Wow fry this is what you put in your body

4 cheesburgers- 1240 calories, 2960mg sodium, 48g of fat, 24 of that saturated and 4 of that trans

2 super size fries- 1040 calories, 660 of sodium, 50g of fat, 10 of that saturated and 12 of it trans fat. 

2 cokes- 610 calories, 20mg sodium.

Your grand totals calories- 2890
                                     sodium- 3640
                                     fat - 98 grams
                                     saturated 34 grams
                                     trans fat- 16 grams

Kind of makes you thing doesnt it. You ate enough calories and fat to probably last you a day and a half, all in one meal.


----------



## SemperFidelis (14 Sep 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> You have a long way to go if you think you're going to give me a "talking to" Semper. What your basically trying to push is a low carb diet, and we all know how that works don't we. Small portions of anything will not hurt anybody, dieting or not. If you were to choose a "junk" food, pretzels would probably be #1 on the list. A tablespoon of ketchup has 4g of sugar, hardly detrimental to anyone, unless you're on a low carb diet. The real reason your telling people not to eat carrots or corn is because of carbohydrates. So why didn't you just come out at the start of the thread and say, "this is a low carb plan" It would clear a lot of things up for people. Go reread the part about the carrots before you critize again. But hey what do I know, I'm just a lowly gym rat.



First of all, nowhere did I say "dont eat carrots or corn because of carbohydrates" if you read properly you would have seen that its due to the glycemic index (which rises as foods are exposed to heat).   NO where did i say uncooked carrots are not bad.   If you re-read the post, perhaps you'll find that theres plenty of foods on the "do eat" list that have carbohydrates that are a) more nutritionally inclined and b) are 'good carbs'.    

Carbs are a must! Especially for an active individual.   

And by the way, if you missed it I'll re-post.   
[quoteThose of you looking for the "Perfect Diet" arent gonna find it here.   These are guildelines and suggestions, that are a) universal b) tried , tested and true c) helped me lose a total of over 100lbs. ][/quote]


----------



## SemperFidelis (14 Sep 2005)

ReadyAyeReady said:
			
		

> If you work in an office for example, where you sit for 8 hours in front of a computer, and then you go home and watch the boob tube for another few hours...well then you need to shape your diet accordingly...you're burning way less energy...



For anyone looking for to *lose weight*, after being sedentary at the office for 8 hours, I would tell them get lose the boob-tube and get walking, running , the gym.  Any sort of physical activity, sitting on the couch and reaching for the chips not included.


----------



## Island Ryhno (14 Sep 2005)

SemperFidelis said:
			
		

> First of all, nowhere did I say "dont eat carrots or corn because of carbohydrates" if you read properly you would have seen that its due to the glycemic index



Uh then you're giving out advice which you don't even understand. The glycemic index is a ranking of carbohydrates  based on their immediate effect on blood glucose (blood sugar) levels. It compares foods gram for gram of carbohydrate. Carbohydrates that breakdown quickly during digestion have the highest glycemic indexes. The blood glucose response is fast and high. Carbohydrates  that break down slowly, releasing glucose gradually into the blood stream, have low glycemic indexes.

Uh sounds like the Glycemic INdex is directly related to Carbohydrates to me. But I digress. I will not argue with you anymore. I understand what you're trying to get across.


----------



## Fry (14 Sep 2005)

All I know is, that if I want to lose weight, I'll cut the bad foods, late night eating, and less TV... excercise more frequently!


----------



## SemperFidelis (14 Sep 2005)

> First of all, nowhere did I say "dont eat carrots or corn because of carbohydrates" if you read properly you would have seen that its due to the glycemic index



That was poorly stated.   But if you'd like me to dumb it down...sure.



> First of all, nowhere did I say "dont eat carrots or corn because of carbohydrates" if you read properly you would have seen that its due to the glycemic index



I should have elaborated, which I did in pervious posts, what happens when you cook a food.   

AND...these "guidelines and suggestions"   are for people who seriously want to lose weight.   Im done arguing you Island.


----------



## Island Ryhno (14 Sep 2005)

Please, the fact that you have to resort to insults shows your maturity.I certainly don't need anything dumbed down lady. You posted info and then argued against your own info. I'm also done arguing with you.


----------



## SemperFidelis (14 Sep 2005)

NOTE: I'm going to, every so often, post some articles & Info.   Ill indicate a New article by glowing blue stars like so...

*************************************************************************************************************************

MAKING A BETTER CHOICE! Sometimes we are not inclined to give up some of our favorite foods, but you can make better choices with regards to the options available to you.

An article by Karlene Karst (she is a registered nutritionist at Bioriginal Foods in Saskatoon) that was handed to me by a friend and trainer. 

*DO YOU KNOW THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN MARGARINE AND BUTTER?*


Both have the same amount of calories.   Butter is slightly higher in saturated fats at 8 grams compared to 5 grams.
Eating margarine can increase heart disease in women by 53% over eating the same amount of butter according to a recent Harvard Medical Study
Eating butter increases the absorption of many other nutrients in other foods.   Butter has many nutritional benefits where margarine has a few only because they are added!
Butter tastes much better than margarine and it can enhance the flavors of other foods
Butter has been around for centuries where margarine has been around for less than 100 years.

Now for margarine...


Very high in Trans Fatty Acids...Triple risk of Coronary Heart Disease
Increased total cholesteroll and LDL (this is the bad cholesterol
Lowers HDL cholestero (the good cholesterol)
Increases the risk of cancers up to five fold
Lowers quality of breast milk
Decreases immune response
Decrease insulin response

and here is the most disturbing fact....

Margarine is but ONE MOLECULE away from being PLASTIC...This fact alone was enough to have me avoiding margarine for life and anything else that is hydrogenated   (this means hydrogen is added, changing   the molecular structure of the substance).

YOU can try this yourself: purchase a tub of margarine and leave it in your garage or shaded area.   Within a couple days you will note a couple of things : no flies, not even those pesky fruit flies will go near it (that should tell you something)...It does not rot or smell differently because it has NO nutritional value, noting will grow on it...even those teeny weeny microorganisms will not find a home to grow.

Why? Because its nearly plastic.

Would you melt your Tupperware and spread that on your toast? 

Share this with your friends!


----------



## Sig_Des (14 Sep 2005)

SemperFidelis said:
			
		

> Lowers quality of breast milk



Hmmm...Margerine...good thing I'm not concerned with the quality of my breastmilk ;D

Note of Interest...Did you know that in Quebec, Margerine is required to be a different colour than butter?


----------



## Trinity (14 Sep 2005)

http://www.snopes.com/food/warnings/butter.asp
http://www.military-quotes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15064



> Origins: This compilation began circulating on the Internet in June 2003, often under the title "Butter vs. Margarine."
> 
> Surprisingly enough, there is a fair bit of truth to it. According to the latest findings in the medical world, margarine can increase the risk of heart disease, depending upon the type of fat contained in the spread. Previously, the dietary villain in the development of coronary disease was presumed to be saturated fat, but new evidence points the finger to trans fat (also known as trans fatty acids). Although butter has its own set of dietary shortcomings, it does not contain trans fat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mojo Magnum (14 Sep 2005)

Infanteer said: "I thought this was a porn thread".


Oh man, I laughed for 10 minutes straight when i read that.  

you're a funny guy!!!!


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Sep 2005)

oxygen is one carbon molecule away from being carbon dioxide, should we stop breathing it? ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Sep 2005)

Ladies and gentlemen, when this thread started and looked like it might develop into a good discussion about healthy eating, possibly providing a variety of views and menu options and links, I added it to the Recruiting FAQ. Since it turned into a food fight (pun fully intended), I've removed it from the FAQ.

Please feel free to start a new thread with rational discussion and dietary options for potential recruits and soldiers in training. Also, please keep in mind that varying views do not necessarily indicate that the presenter is wrong or worthy of denigration.


----------



## Infanteer (14 Sep 2005)

Here's a good thread on health and food.

http://www.mercola.com/

He's got some interesting viewpoints (I like the caveman diet of meat and greens) and I'm not sure I fully buy all his ideas, but it seems to make sense.  I bought his cookbook/health guide, and D9'er loves it.


----------

